# Trusting God with our cares (Spurgeon)



## au5t1n (Mar 7, 2010)

Some advice and encouragement this Lord's Day evening from Spurgeon's Morning and Evening devotional:



> Evening, March 7
> 
> “It is better to trust in the Lord, than to put confidence in man.”
> Psalm 118:8
> ...


----------

